# Грыжа диска



## Katerina89 (9 Ноя 2018)

Здравствуйте, у меня грыжа диска я живу не в России на данный момент .у меня месяц назад после плавания случился приступ боли в ягодице начались легкие мурашки в стопе болей не было , сделали укол название не помню ну короче Который раслябляет мышцы . Начались на след день проблемы с мочевым пузырём частые мочеиспускания так длилось 2 недели . Сделали мрт грыжа стала больше за год  10 мм уже была 6.5 , сейчас начались боли ночью особенно в ноге когда хожу нет боли стоит лечь или сесть боли появляются иногда пью обезболивающие помогает хорошо от боли , меня беспокоят больше мурашки и тянущие боли в ноге , на пятках хожу на носках тоже хорошо . У меня мрт есть перевод ну там мало что понятно :
Заключение:
Выражен люмбальный лордоз
Высота тел поясничных (люмбальных) позвонков и кортикомедуллярные сигналы без изменений.
На уровне L5 S1определяется  правая парамедианная грыжа, оказывающая давление на корешок S1. Наблюдается компрессия дурального мешка.
Задние контуры остальных межпозвоночных дисков поясничных позвонков без изменений. Нервные корешки имеют нормальный ход, правильно выходят из отверстия позвоночного столба, который не сужен.
Очагов патологической интенсивности сигнала в конусе спинного.мозга, в области "конского хвоста" не наблюдается.
Околопозвоночные мягкие ткани не изменены
В проекции крестцово подвзошного сочленения  наблюдается усиление сигнала от суставной щели слева вдоль.суставной поверхности крестца, справа - вдоль подвздошной кости. Что возможно связано с дегенеративными изменениями.    Это перевод Заключения мрт есть пару снимков . Я через две недели еду в Россию хочу попробовать лечиться консервативно , здесь врачи разводят руками ничем помочь не может только операция . Стоит ли тратить деньги на физио или же все таки оперироваться ?


----------



## La murr (9 Ноя 2018)

@Katerina89, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Ноя 2018)

Большинство нейрохирургов с удовольствием предложат оперативное лечение. Операция выбора - микродискэктомия.
Но если желание оперироваться отсутствует, тогда можно пройти курс комплексного консервативного лечения (медикаментозное, мануальная терапия, ЛФК, полужесткий поясничный корсет) у врача - мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога), владеющего мышечными техниками.


----------



## Katerina89 (11 Ноя 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, у меня жжение в копчике пояснице и в ягодице началось это не опасно ? Я только через две недели смогу быть в России и начать консервативное лечение


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Ноя 2018)

Katerina89 написал(а):


> @Владимир Воротынцев, у меня жжение в копчике пояснице и в ягодице началось это не опасно ? Я только через две недели смогу быть в России и начать консервативное лечение


До приезда в Россию ничего ужасного с Вами не произойдёт.


----------

